# Getting married in the US, but not settling



## tusbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm french and I want to get married to an american woman. We want to get married in the US because it's easier for us. But we are planning on settling in France, not in America.

I read about the K visas and I don't think I would need one since I will be going back to France once we're married. Will a VWP be enough? How do I need to prove that I am not going to settle there? I don't want to take the risk of being sent back to France once I get there, and I don't really feel like waiting another 6 months for a K visa.

Thank you.


----------

